# Should I do this ... or NOT?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

With us going to Vegas, and having no clue what floor we will be on ... I plan on taking a few potty pads.

Now ... Poppy has not used a potty pad in many months ... he only goes potty outside.

So, if I were to ... say, at midnight, put him on the potty pad and say 'Go potty' in the hotel room, am I really going to mess with and confuse him?

Should I just bite it, and rush down the elevator and get him outside?

I don't mind ... although I think it would be cool if he could do both. But, he just turned one year old and I don't want to mess with his potty habits, and make him think when we get home that it is okay to go inside.

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I tried doing that with Dixie. Granted it had been longer than it's been with Poppy since she'd used a pad but she looked at me like "what's that?" and truly didn't know what I wanted her to do. Out the door we went. I've left a pad on the floor in motel rooms and she never has used one. 
Good luck.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

You can try the potty pads, but don't be disapointed if he is so well trained that he knows to go outside. If it were me, and he is used to going outside, then that's what I would do, and hey, he will get to see some of Vegas too. Enjoy


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I had a feeling I would get the exact responses you guys posted. I think he will do the same thing and look at me like "Huh?"

Guess I'll have them 'just in case' ... just in case I spill a beer or something. :HistericalSmiley:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

nekkidfish said:


> I had a feeling I would get the exact responses you guys posted. I think he will do the same thing and look at me like "Huh?"
> 
> Guess I'll have them 'just in case' ... just in case I spill a beer or something. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


 
Hugs to you as well. Just enjoy and your little guy will too. He'll enjoy all the different sites as well


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

My husband owns an antique store...those potty pads are great for wrapping fragile items!:smrofl:

My fluff went exclusively outside at my dad's a couple weeks ago. Now at work she ignores the pads and actually holds it til we get home. I have tried walking her outside here, but it's a concrete jungle and she gets frantic hunting for a few blades of grass.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have traveled a number of times with my dogs. If they don't already use potty pads, it will probably be a problem. I just took mine out immediently in the morning, and right before bedtime. Unless you are leaving Poppy in the room for an extended period (and I assume he will be crated) you should have no problem.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I tried pottypads for Boo a couple of times when we went on vacation. It didn't work for us. He ignored them & insisted on going out to pee. Funny thing, he sneaked into the bathroom of our hotel room & did a poo, right beside the toilet:huh:.The pottypad was across from the toilet. He does use a pottypad now for pee sometimes during bad weather.He learned that from Hannah.I could never teach him to use them, but I guess he thought if Hannah does it, he will too.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i travel with mine and put a potty pad in the bathroom and its never an issue. they go outside when we are home.....however, stuart will definitely sniff and mark in a hotel room for some reason, so i have to remind him "bad potty" when he sniffs the corners of the bed and curtains. have a great time!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda does both, she goes outside in the day time and goes on a pad if she needs to go at night, it's wonderful especially when we travel.
I don't think B&B knows what a pad is,:blink: she goes outside in the day time and barks at night:w00t: so dh takes her out around 2:00 every night:blush: I'm glad he does


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jules -- Lacie was potty pad trained as a puppy. She used pads until she was about 9-10 months old as we lived in a condo in Southern California.

Then we moved to New Mexico and have a doggie door and I retrained her to go outside to do her potties.

Whenever we travel, I take pads as I don't want to have to walk her in strange places or in the middle of the night. As soon as I put the pad down, she knows exactly what it's for and does her potties there. When we get back home, she goes back to her regular routine and goes outside via the doggie door.

Tilly was never potty pad trained as we were already living in NM when we got her. She's always been trained to use the doggie door. BUT when we travel, Lacie uses the pad and Tilly follows suit. Since that's where Lacie does her potty, that's were Tilly does hers.

Both go back to their normal routine of using the doggie door when we get home without skipping a beat or having an accident inside. It doesn't seem to be a problem for us. Hope the same is true for Poppy.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I would bring the pads and put them in the bathroom and hope for the best...but be ready to run outside. Hopefully he will use them cuz it's *c*o*l*d here...and hard to find good potty spots outside the casinos (so distracting and hard to get to secluded greenery areas - better scout something out before you are rushed) You guys will have a blast!!!!


----------

